# [kernel]problema con el enlace simbolico eselect (sol)

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, hace poco he instalado gentoo en mi laptop Toshiba L305-SP6922R, y actualizando repositorios con #emerge --sync me di cuenta que había una nueva actualización del kernel, revisé esta guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml y me aventuré a realizar la actualización, manteniendo mi kernel original 2.6.39-gentoo-r3, y realicé lo siguiente (con mi usuario logueado pero sin levantar kde).

```
 #emerge -vuDN world
```

y luego de que el kernel terminó de emerger, realicé:

```
senso-laptop senso # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 *

  [2]   linux-3.0.6-gentoo

senso-laptop senso # eselect kernel set 2

senso-laptop senso # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

  [2]   linux-3.0.6-gentoo *

senso-laptop senso # cd /usr/src/

senso-laptop src # ln -sfn linux-3.0.6-gentoo

```

y constaté que aparentemente el enlace había cambiado al nuevo kernel, luego continué con la guía, configurando el kernel y compilandolo a mano como indica el handbook, y luego copiandolo con

```
senso-laptop linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo
```

luego lo agregué a mi /boot/grub/grub.conf:

```
title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6 (rescate)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 init=/bin/bb
```

y reinicié para iniciar con el nuevo kernel, pero me salió el siguiente error:

```
Booting 'Gentoo Linux 3.0.6'

root(hd0,2)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6

      [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x3000, size=0x3957f0]

Decompressing Linux... Parsing ELF... done

Booting the kernel.
```

y en eso se queda congelado (tengo que apagar la computadoracon el boton de encendido), sin embargo mi kernel 2.6.39 sigue booteando correctamente y al verificar el enlace simbólico:

```
senso-laptop linux # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

  [2]   linux-3.0.6-gentoo *

senso-laptop linux # uname -r

2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```

es la primera vez que intento una actualización y es para comprobar si con ello soluciono algunos problemas con la red, antes de postearlos si continuaran con el nuevo kernel.

Tengo la duda si la actualización de kernel es necesario hacerla por medio de un chrooting o he sido yo quién ha errado en algun paso y por ello no me funciona el nuevo kernel?.

He intentado volver a emerger el kernel con:

```
USE="symlink" emerge -v gentoo-sources
```

sin embargo el problema persiste.

Dejo mi /etc/fstab por si se requiere:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Agradezco desde ya cualquier ayuda recibida, y perdon si es algo "básico", pero es la primera vez que tengo el sistema instalado y trato de actualizar un kernel, y no me gustaría perder tanto esfuerzo.Last edited by miguel_senso on Sun Nov 06, 2011 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que no solo cambiar el enlace simbolico, tambien tenes que recompilar el kernel.

el paso de copiar el bzimage es de gusto,

o sea, ya hiciste el eselect

ahora tenes que hacer lo siguiente

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

configuras el kernel, y copias el bzimage, cp /usr/src/linux/arch/*arquitectura*/bzimage /boot/*****

editas el grub.conf o menu.lst

tenes que hacer lo mismo que el manual.

tambien podes usar genkernel, es exactamente igual.

----------

## miguel_senso

hola pelelademadera muchas gracias por responder; y si es cierto, perdón no me expliqué bien, luego de seleccionar el kernel 3.0.6 lo compilé como lo recomienda el handbook con 

```
#make menuconfig
```

y al realizarlo si me apareció el encabezado del kernel 3.0.6, y es diferente al 2.6.39, el problema es que luego de compilarlo y generar el bzImage, lo copie mediante:

 *Quote:*   

> y constaté que aparentemente el enlace había cambiado al nuevo kernel, luego continué con la guía, configurando el kernel y compilandolo a mano como indica el handbook, y luego copiandolo con 
> 
> ```
> 
> senso-laptop linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo
> ...

 

y luego lo añadí al grub, por ello es que me extrañó que no funcionara   :Sad:   y fué cuando volví a emerger el kernel y rehacer todos los pasos, pero no funcionó.

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda brindada.

----------

## pelelademadera

recordaste hacer el 

```
make modules_install
```

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, y gracias por responder pelelademadera, si efectivamente había realizado:

```
make && make modules_install
```

el error estaba en: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> senso-laptop senso # cd /usr/src/
> 
> senso-laptop src # ln -sfn linux-3.0.6-gentoo
> ...

 

me había faltado # ln -sfn linux-3.0.6-gentoo linux

y luego de realizarlo kernel seguía colgandose, me parece que era por un error mío al momento de configurarlo, así que terminé realizando un 

```
make oldconfig
```

siguiendo (y leyendo bien esta vez) la guía y ya tengo mi kernel funcionando.

Lamento las molestias por un error de mi persona.

----------

